# Cutters??



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good cutter for round soap? 

I already have the For Crafts Sakes cutter but wish to cut bars larger than 1 inch. 

Best Regards, 
Julie 

Back to top 


Kalne



Joined: 06 Mar 2007
Posts: 143

Posted: Thu Aug 16, 2007 7:43 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll be interested in the replies to this. Just how do you cut those round bars? Dh picked up some PVC for me and I'm hoping to give it a try in the next week. I was thinking I need to put together some kind of holder so it doesn't roll around then cut like my other logs. I just use a pastry scraper. My logs don't fit the mitre boxes.
_________________
Kalne 

Back to top 


Aja-Sammati



Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 457
Location: Northern California
Posted: Thu Aug 16, 2007 9:29 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You know those handheld cheese cutters with the wire & the roller bar? You can take off the adjustable roller bar part & then it cuts a bar the right size in the opening that is left between the wire & the handle- OR you can lay it in a miter box & use a cutter through the cutting groove- I used a Sharpie to mark my miter box with where to slide the soap to before cutting to get bars that are the same size (almost) very time 

Michelle 

Back to top 


hammondfarm
Guest





Posted: Fri Aug 17, 2007 6:23 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Michelle, 

Does the cheese cutter allow you to choose the width of the soap? I'm guessing it does. 


The mitre box are you cutting with a pastry knife? or the saw type blade that comes with the box. 

Best Regards, 
Julie 

Back to top 


kidsngarden



Joined: 18 Nov 2006
Posts: 427
Location: Pacific Northwest
Posted: Fri Aug 17, 2007 11:10 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Julie, 
My soaps are 2.5 by 3.5 by 1 inch. I got a wooden mitre box at home depot and use a stainless pastry scraper to cut it. I also mark the width on the box - and have 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 too. This box is a nearly perfect fit for the 3.5 inches. It's weird though, the straight cut didn't go all the way down so my husband sawed it down. It works a lot better than the plastic one I had as there is no play. I also like the stainless pastry scraper better than the drywall knife as it is stiff. 

Bethany 

Back to top 


hammondfarm
Guest





Posted: Sat Aug 25, 2007 6:43 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We went to Home Depot and purchased the plastic mitre box cutter. 

Hope it will work well. 

Best Regards, 
Julie 

Back to top 


kidsngarden



Joined: 18 Nov 2006
Posts: 427
Location: Pacific Northwest
Posted: Sun Aug 26, 2007 9:41 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The yellow one? That's what I started out with and it was fine. I switched to the wooden one because it matched my soaps dimensions more. 

Bethany 

Back to top 


Kalne



Joined: 06 Mar 2007
Posts: 143

Posted: Sun Aug 26, 2007 9:45 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I purchased one of those mitre boxes a few months ago but my soaps won't fit in it. They are 3.5" too. So do these things come in different sizes? I bought mine at Menard's and it was the only size they had. I would love to have something to make cutting easier that didn't cost a fortune. 

My current method will make you laugh....I put nicks down both sides of my logs, an inch apart. Then I have two wood blocks that I line up with the marks on either side of the log and use that as a guide for my pastry cutter. It works *most* of the time but I don't think it's gonna work for round bars. LOL
_________________
Kalne 

Back to top 


kidsngarden



Joined: 18 Nov 2006
Posts: 427
Location: Pacific Northwest
Posted: Sun Aug 26, 2007 10:38 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I bet they are in different sizes, mine is a smidge over 3.5 inches wide - maybe 3.75. My soaps are about 1/4 inch higher than the box too. 

Bethany 

Back to top 


Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians
Site Admin


Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 3440
Location: North of Houston Texas
Posted: Sun Aug 26, 2007 11:52 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are three different sizes of the yellow miter boxes, the medium ones hold the martha mold ones perfectly...I just took a bar of soap in with me when purchasing mine  I wish they would make one taller so the 3 inch PVC round soap would fit in, that is my next project to have a wooden cutter made to fit them exactly....I am still having to have husband cut my loofa scubbies I can't freehand cut a straight line to save my life! Vicki
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com 

Taking deposits on 2008 kids and young milkers. 

Get put on the list for the $100 soaking wet buckling sale! 

AKC Rhodesian Ridgebacks 

Back to top 


Kalne



Joined: 06 Mar 2007
Posts: 143

Posted: Sun Aug 26, 2007 9:37 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh yeah, I stopped at a different home store (Lowe's) and they had the larger sized box and my soaps fit fine. Gonna make soap tomorrow so I can try it out.  

Kalne
_________________
Kalne 

Back to top 


hammondfarm
Guest





Vickie, 

We got the taller one and the round soaps fit fine. 

Best Regards, 
Julie


----------

